# Beginner - Which Turnouts to Use?



## PaulyWally (Oct 16, 2015)

From how I'm looking at this, Atlas sells two categories of turnouts: "Snap-Switches" and "Custom-Line".

The "Snap-Switches" come manual or remote (powered). And the "Custom-Line" are all manual (until you add a remote switch to it).

The "Snap-Switches" also appear to have a tighter angle. And I read somewhere that I should always try to stick to #6 and higher turnouts, and only use #4 in tight yards.

That said, I'm assuming I should just always stick to the "Custom-Line" turnouts?


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Snap switches have a curved turnout -- about equal to about 2/3 of an 18" radius curve. They come with a 1/3 radius curve that you can add if you wish to get the full 18" radius curve. Custom Line switches have a turnout track that curves just enough to make the separation then straightens out. Snap switches are more prone to derailment problems than are the Custom Line switches. Custom Line would be better.

The guidelines that you quoted regarding the use of #6 and #4 turnouts is what is generally recommended. But this also depends on what locos and cars you will be running. For longer cars and locos the higher number turnouts will look more realistic.

P.S. Somebody will probably chime in and recommend Peco turnouts over Atlas turnouts. This is a common recommendation, but I have no experience with Peco turnouts.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I would strongly suggest you look at Peco Code 83 StreamLine product line.

IMO better design, much better appearance.

When I started my current layout I sold all of my old code 100 stuff (Walthers) and went with Peco wherever I could (flex track and turnouts).

In three places I made some Fast Track curved turnouts since Peco didn't make a suitable product.

In four places I used Walthers double slips since Peco hadn't got their part to market yet.

Feel free to ask questions.


----------



## PaulyWally (Oct 16, 2015)

Is it bad practice to mix brands? Say... Atlas flex track with Peco turnouts?

And does code 83 look different across different brands?


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Personally, I use Walthers Shinohara turnouts. Very good quality and lots of choices.

You can freely mix turnouts from different manufacturers. Code is the height of the rail in thousandths of an inch. All code 83 is more or less interchangeable, although the tie detail and thickness does vary a little from manufacturer to manufacturer.

If you're going to stick with Atlas, the Snap Switches are more of a train set quality; stick with short locos and equipment if you use them. Custom Line is a more upgraded version, although they still use rivets for hinges, which is what can cause problems as the turnouts age.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

PaulyWally said:


> Is it bad practice to mix brands? Say... Atlas flex track with Peco turnouts?
> 
> And does code 83 look different across different brands?


Bad practice? That's up to you.

There may be visible variations from brand to brand in color, tie size, tie spacing, etc - these variations may or may not bother you.

Again IMO, Peco flex track looks better and handles better the Atlas.


Now I use Peco Electrofrog turnouts which have a metal frog that you need to power but short wheel base locos often work better with a powered frog. I happen to have a few favorite locos which need the powered frog to run smoothly through the turnout.


See attached picture of a Atlas Custom-Line turnout.









The guard rails and frog of a Atlas Custom-Line turnout are black plastic. Also, to make it "easier" to install rail joiners the Atlas turnouts have funky ties each end.

The guard rails and frog of a Peco Streamline turnout are metal. And the ties at the ends are just like all the other ties. It does take a little work to install rail joiners as it is best to thin the ties at each end, just under the rail, to provide clearance for the rail joiner.

But once you get the hang of it, it is simple.


If you cannot go to your local hobby shop and compare, order a piece of flex track and a turnout of each brand online and compare.

Good luck.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The primary reason us Peco fans like the product is that derailing
on turnouts comes to an end. After battling Atlas derails, I gave
up, replaced 20 plus of them with Peco Insulfrog. I prefer them
to the Electrofrog but then I don't run any locos with poor
power pickup. My track is all Atlas code 100 flex. There are
sometimes that the top of rails of the Peco are not even with the Atlas,
but a shim can remedy that.

Don


----------



## PaulyWally (Oct 16, 2015)

Are Peco or Shinohara turnouts REALLY worth $10 more than Atlas turnouts? I mean, I'm a pretty frugal person. But I'm not "penny-wise, dollar-stupid". If I choose to go with a more expensive track over Atlas, I just want to make sure that I'll get an equivalent (or better) return on my investment.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

Consider the total investment in this hobby. How many turnouts do you plan on having?

Let's say 50, that's an extra $500 or the cost of one top notch loco.

You can also buy from places like http://billstrains.com/ and save some money. When I started my layout I ordered everything I could from Bill. 

For that order an extra $500 would have been a drop in the bucket.

And yes I think Peco products are worth it.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

It's kind of hard to say whether you will get a return on your investment. My time also has value, so buying a better quality turnout, thereby avoiding potential derailments, and having to replace it if the river hinges get too wobbly. That's money well spent in my book.

But only you can say whether it's worth it for you.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

personally i really like the look of shinohara code 70 turnouts, but i used what i had lots of , atlas custom line no6 in code 100 .. ballasted they are okay, but not as pretty ..


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

You can shop around and get a better price on Peco, but
YES, if you buy the cheaper Atlas, you Pay a big price
in annoyance and frustration. As I said, I replaced my
new Atlas turnouts with Peco and have no derails on turnouts.
I gave the Atlases to my Brother. I just visited with him and
we worked switching operations on his layout. I realized I
had not done him a favor as our moves were constantly
interrupted by derails on those same Atlas that I gave him.
I actually felt a ashamed that I had unloaded my junk on him.

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

wvgca said:


> personally i really like the look of shinohara code 70 turnouts, but i used what i had lots of , atlas custom line no6 in code 100 .. ballasted they are okay, but not as pretty ..


If I can get my scenery to look as good as yours I will be a happy camper.

Very nice.


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

DonR said:


> I actually felt a ashamed that I had unloaded my junk on him.


I think you should go to your room and think about what you have done.


----------

